# Knitted Triangle Shawl - Bottom Up



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

I have been trying without success to find a pattern that creates a very simple triangle shawl from the bottom up, i.e. cast on a gazillion and then decrease it to a point. I have looked in all the free sites and run searches and everything is either lacy and complex or top-down (increasing from the point). I have even though of just writing it myself but don't know how many and how often to decrease (would decreases every row at beginning and end create the right shape or are more frequent decreases needed?) I'm thinking stockinette stitch for the body of the shawl with a few rows of garter all around to keep the curl at bay. Anyone know of a pattern?

Or is there a good reason that few shawl patterns are written this way - does it need that top-down center ridge for structure? If so, I will continue with the top-down pattern I am already using but increase the needle size for a lacier product.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I am knitting the 3S shawl on ravelry- it is bottom up and easy.
it has an option for lace rows which I am doing every 15 rows- if I would start over, I would do it every 10 rows. I am using size 2 needles but it can certainly be done on larger needles. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/3s-shawl


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=shawls&availability=free&pa=top-down&sort=best
Ravelry free knit shawl picture TOP Down.
If you want to cast on a gazillion stitches then I think you would mean top down.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

2DogMom said:


> I have been trying without success to find a pattern that creates a very simple triangle shawl from the bottom up, i.e. cast on a gazillion and then decrease it to a point. I have looked in all the free sites and run searches and everything is either lacy and complex or top-down (increasing from the point). I have even though of just writing it myself but don't know how many and how often to decrease (would decreases every row at beginning and end create the right shape or are more frequent decreases needed?) I'm thinking stockinette stitch for the body of the shawl with a few rows of garter all around to keep the curl at bay. Anyone know of a pattern?
> 
> Or is there a good reason that few shawl patterns are written this way - does it need that top-down center ridge for structure? If so, I will continue with the top-down pattern I am already using but increase the needle size for a lacier product.


This is the one I am working on, it's worked from the point up. Simple garter stitch. I just used the triangle shaped one. Easy to figure out.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Somewhere in the thirteen pages listed in this search, you will find a bottom-up, beginning with a bazillion stitches, though it may not be free. Ravelry does have 'bottom-up' as a filter, but not specifically for beginning with many as opposed to few stitches. Most of the free bottom-ups seem to begin with one to three stitches, meaning that they end with very many. My friend purchases patterns that begin with too many stitches. I don't care for that construction myself.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=shawl&language=en&pa=triangle-shaped%2Bbottom-up&sort=date&pc=shawl-wrap

You did specify 'very simple'. Well, you can take any of the lacy shawls, keep the shaping and forget the lace pattern. That's what I did with a Faroese one I made twice - first as written, then without the lace, but it's in a book and it's top-down. Most Faroese shawls are bottom up. You might try looking at them.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Somewhere in the thirteen pages listed in this search, you will find a bottom-up, beginning with a bazillion stitches, though it may not be free. Ravelry does have 'bottom-up' as a filter, but not specifically for beginning with many as opposed to few stitches. Most of the free bottom-ups seem to begin with one to three stitches, meaning that they end with very many. My friend purchases patterns that begin with too many stitches. I don't care for that construction myself. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=shawl&language=en&pa=triangle-shaped%2Bbottom-up&sort=date&pc=shawl-wrap


Personally I prefer the construction of ones which begin with 3 to 4 stitches i.e. from the "V" upwards - then you can make it as long and wide as you wish. I also prefer the ones that have the increases on the outside rather than in the middle - it gives a nicer flow of the shawl.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

The basic math formula for knitting a "square" is to increase/decrease 1 stitch on each side of a quadrant on every other row. That means if you were making a square you would either be adding or decreasing 8 stitches every other round depending on whether you are working from the center out or the edge in. A Triangle shape can either be a single "pie" out of a square or 2 pies. So if you cast on a bazillion stitches and decided to have a "center" line up the back, you would decrease 1 at each edge and 1 at each side of the center line -- thus decreasing 4 stitches every other row. You might try this on a small swatch -- say cast on 25 stitches (12 on each side and a single stitch for the center row). I would put a marker before (or after) the center stitch and then use a K2T or SSK for the decreases. 

If you wanted to work a single quadrant then you would be starting on the long edge and decreasing only at the edges without the center decrease. 

After that, you can design you own shawl by considering what you want to do on the edges, what pattern, if any, you want to include, how big to make the shawl (determined by the number of stitches you cast on), etc.

Have some fun and experiment a bit.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Lion Brand has a very easy and basic Triangle shawl pattern that starts from the bottom up. I have made this pattern several times varying the yarn and needle size and have even changed needle size within the shawl. This pattern knits up quickly. Check out the Lion brand site. In essence here is the pattern.

Cast on 3 sts.
Row 1: Knit
Row 2: Knit 1, yarn over, k to end.
Repeat Row 2 until piece reaches desired length.

happy knitting!


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> I am knitting the 3S shawl on ravelry- it is bottom up and easy.
> it has an option for lace rows which I am doing every 15 rows- if I would start over, I would do it every 10 rows. I am using size 2 needles but it can certainly be done on larger needles.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/3s-shawl


Very nice! Thank you for the link! Would love to see it when it's done. I am using #2 needles myself for the one I have started but will probably try it with larger needles, same yarn for a faster more open pattern.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

jinx said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=shawls&availability=free&pa=top-down&sort=best
> Ravelry free knit shawl picture TOP Down.
> If you want to cast on a gazillion stitches then I think you would mean top down.


Yes, that was my thought too when I started my search - top down = the long flat side of the triangle as that is the top when you wear it. But when I put top down in the search I kept getting the start with the point (or "top" of the triangle which is the bottom of the shawl) patterns. Cast on a few stitches and just keep increasing until you have a row that is a gazillion stitches and bind that off. My goal is a relatively brainless pattern that can be done while watching TV or on a break at work that doesn't require consulting the pattern closely or much attention to detail. My other WIP, a knit cardigan with a lace panel, is that project and I was trying to avoid more of the same by casting on a lot of stitches (the base of the triangle) and decreasing to the point. To me, decreasing is easier than increasing...

Thank you for the tip!


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> The basic math formula for knitting a "square" is to increase/decrease 1 stitch on each side of a quadrant on every other row. That means if you were making a square you would either be adding or decreasing 8 stitches every other round depending on whether you are working from the center out or the edge in. A Triangle shape can either be a single "pie" out of a square or 2 pies. So if you cast on a bazillion stitches and decided to have a "center" line up the back, you would decrease 1 at each edge and 1 at each side of the center line -- thus decreasing 4 stitches every other row. You might try this on a small swatch -- say cast on 25 stitches (12 on each side and a single stitch for the center row). I would put a marker before (or after) the center stitch and then use a K2T or SSK for the decreases.
> 
> If you wanted to work a single quadrant then you would be starting on the long edge and decreasing only at the edges without the center decrease.
> 
> ...


This is awesome!! Just what I was looking for. I will knit a couple of swatches with different sizes of needles using this formula and then have at it!


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

I clicked the search link given by btwyer and found this, which is lovely.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simplelines

It's not that different from the one I am doing (which was an increasing-from-a-few-stiches instead of decreasing-from-a-gazillion stitches pattern) but the pattern seems a bit easier to follow than the one I have been using. I am not a very experienced knitter and am trying to increase my skill set gradually. I am also working on my first cardigan at the same time so wanted something a little less complex and with no seams.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> This is the one I am working on, it's worked from the point up. Simple garter stitch. I just used the triangle shaped one. Easy to figure out.


That is beautiful! Thank you for sharing! I look forward to the completed shawl!


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

Well I've started and frogged several shawls today and each time I somehow couldn't seem to get the math right on the increases. Either it was the pattern or it was me - I'd end up with too few or too many stitches after the increases.

So back to square (or triangle) 1 - I'm going to try that super-easy Lion brand one suggested by sseidel and let you know how it goes!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I had the same trouble but the 3S worked for me- I am an old crocheter but a new knitter- you'll find the right pattern and then you'll do great- I went through 8 or 9 of them before I found one I felt I could do. Looking forward to seeing your finished project.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

sseidel said:


> Lion Brand has a very easy and basic Triangle shawl pattern that starts from the bottom up. I have made this pattern several times varying the yarn and needle size and have even changed needle size within the shawl. This pattern knits up quickly. Check out the Lion brand site. In essence here is the pattern.
> 
> Cast on 3 sts.
> Row 1: Knit
> ...


Thank you, thank you! I downloaded it from Lion Brand and after modifying it a bit to be stockinette with a garter border, using fingering yarn and a size 5 circ (after trying swatches in 2, 3, and 7) this is working for me and as a bonus, the yarn is striping!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.laylock.org/blog/2011/05/free-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/

For what it is worth the above link is for all base shape shawls.

These shawls grow outwards from the neck, and are bound off around their circumference. This means that you can start knitting without any plan and decide at the end whether or not you want to add a border in a different stitch pattern.

Super simple triangle shape starts with 3 sts. Stop at desired length.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> I am knitting the 3S shawl on ravelry- it is bottom up and easy.
> it has an option for lace rows which I am doing every 15 rows- if I would start over, I would do it every 10 rows. I am using size 2 needles but it can certainly be done on larger needles.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/3s-shawl


I made the 3S shawl from bamboo. It turned out beautifully!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow thanks for this one!!!


jinx said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=shawls&availability=free&pa=top-down&sort=best
> Ravelry free knit shawl picture TOP Down.
> If you want to cast on a gazillion stitches then I think you would mean top down.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Caron newsletter had a pattern recently where you made a garter stitch strip as long as you wanted the long top edge of the shawl, and picked up the stitches on the long edge and knitted down with decreases. 

It had a pretty open work pattern. Didn't look hard.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is the link to The Caron shawl.

Shaped differently it would make a cute apron!

http://www.caron.com/connections/connections-198.html


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triangular-shawl-with-tassels-trekantsscahl-med-tofsar

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/das-tuchle

or just go to Ravelry and under free patterns, type in shawl or under "Attributes" click on Triangular shapes. This will give you lots and lots of shawl patterns with pictures to choose from. Good luck.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Jessica Jean posted a pattern for a triangle shawl several months ago. I started it and it works beautifully. It is also an item you can leave and go back to without forgetting where you were. I keep it beside my chair to work on when I am tired of other items.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> I am knitting the 3S shawl on ravelry- it is bottom up and easy.
> it has an option for lace rows which I am doing every 15 rows- if I would start over, I would do it every 10 rows. I am using size 2 needles but it can certainly be done on larger needles.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/3s-shawl


Very pretty shawl! Reminds me of the Hitchhiker one. Added it to my very long list!


----------



## heatherdm (Feb 19, 2013)

For a quick, simple shawl ( donation to chemo therapy patients for example), I use the dishcloth pattern with worsted yarn and large needles, size 11 or 13. It works out to be quite lacy and pretty. Cast on 4 sts., knit 1 row. All remaining rows, K.2, yarn over, knit to end. Repeat until desired length, cast off loosely. Add fringe if desired.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

2knitcats, what a great resource! I've downloaded this for future shawls. Just what I was looking for, a basic recipe that can be modified! My current one is going well and I will finish it - it works well with the self-striping sock yarn. I modified the increases as it was getting wider too slowly and would have been pretty much an isosceles triangle. The original pattern is written for bulky yarn and is meant to have ties on the end, sorry, but ew!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

2DogMom said:


> Yes, that was my thought too when I started my search - top down = the long flat side of the triangle as that is the top when you wear it. But when I put top down in the search I kept getting the start with the point (or "top" of the triangle which is the bottom of the shawl) patterns. Cast on a few stitches and just keep increasing until you have a row that is a gazillion stitches and bind that off. My goal is a relatively brainless pattern that can be done while watching TV or on a break at work that doesn't require consulting the pattern closely or much attention to detail. My other WIP, a knit cardigan with a lace panel, is that project and I was trying to avoid more of the same by casting on a lot of stitches (the base of the triangle) and decreasing to the point. To me, decreasing is easier than increasing...
> 
> Thank you for the tip!


It is still starting at the top, and is a bit hard to explain, but you start at the center top, and because of the style of increasing, you end off with tons of stitches, but they are actually the sides of the shawl. So your rows are going in this sort of direction: 
\\V// I'm not sure if I've seen too many patterns that start with a large number of stitches then end with the few at the point...so your rows are all horizontal. The usual way, if you want horizontal, is to start at the point and work upward.

Now, if you crochet... I've seen many that start with a long chain, and you decrease down to the point.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I've made the S3 shawl many times and as the picture on Ravelry shows depending on the yarn used it always has a different look...and it is to easy and mindless. It is a great take along shawl to work on.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I've made the 3S shawl many times and as the picture on Ravelry shows depending on the yarn used it always has a different look...and it is to easy and mindless. It is a great take along shawl to work on.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/best-loved-shawl
This is about as simple as it gets!
I really like it because I just knit and worry about the center and ends!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-triangular-shawl
I am working on this one right now and it is also fast. I like the knit/purl of the first one better than the all-knitted look, but both are fast and cute.


----------



## anteejan (Jul 8, 2013)

Have you seen the blue-thistle shawl on Ravelry? gorgeous - starts with the lace part (not simple, but you could always just cast on and garter stitch the first bunch of rows. After the lace part you short row to finish - once you do the first couple of short rows it's completely mindless!


----------



## drmeredith (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so glad to know about this pattern! Too many shawl patterns are so skimpy they're only jumped-up neck scarves. With this pattern, you can keep going down. I can hardly wait to try it.


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

I have done the basic Lion Brand shawl many times, bottom up, no YO as I was using railroad yarn, just increase at beginning and end of rows. It makes a great triangle. Bottom up does give an option to vary the depth and width of the triangle. I have thought a few times about casting on the 115 stitches and decreasing, only because that would be more "rewarding"ie: the longer I knitted, the shorter the rows and faster they would go. Top last also makes it easy to be sure your bind off is loose so that the shawl will drape nicely


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is one shawl I have knitted. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/metsakukkia

However, the second mention of how to cast on is in error. Cast on any number of stitches divisible by 8 and then add 38 for the two 19 stitch lace sections. So, her numbers in both cases on the English version include the 38; i.e 38+40=78; 38+48=86 and so on. So, cast on 19, then any number of stitches divisible by 8, then another 19.

I knitted this up, then washed it and found out I had dropped a stitch and the lace unraveled. The yarn is now currently another WIP, this time a top!


----------



## camimi (Jun 21, 2012)

I made a trianular shawl using Grandma"s favoriye Dish cloth. I cast on 4 sts. and continued pattern until it was wide enough--then bound off and added fringe. Workede for me!! CXarmen


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/templetb/birita

This was my first shawl. It is a traditional Faeroese pattern so it starts from the bottom up and starts with almost 500 stitches. I think it turned out really well. I got the book from schoolhousepress.com. There are many lovely shawls in the book. This is the only one I have done so far.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I've done one shawl like this using Homespun yarn, and it turned out very nice. It is basically Grandma's Dishcloth pattern that I used, and knitted increase rows until it was the width that I wanted. Fun and easy to do!



sseidel said:


> Lion Brand has a very easy and basic Triangle shawl pattern that starts from the bottom up. I have made this pattern several times varying the yarn and needle size and have even changed needle size within the shawl. This pattern knits up quickly. Check out the Lion brand site. In essence here is the pattern.
> 
> Cast on 3 sts.
> Row 1: Knit
> ...


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope I am reading your initial post correctly; that you DO want a gazillion stitches to cast on and then work to a point. Here's a couple more I found on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triangle-entrelac-shawls

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reptilian-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/conch-shawlette-and-scarf

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/resli-welle


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

2DogMom said:


> I have been trying without success to find a pattern that creates a very simple triangle shawl from the bottom up, i.e. cast on a gazillion and then decrease it to a point. I have looked in all the free sites and run searches and everything is either lacy and complex or top-down (increasing from the point). I have even though of just writing it myself but don't know how many and how often to decrease (would decreases every row at beginning and end create the right shape or are more frequent decreases needed?) I'm thinking stockinette stitch for the body of the shawl with a few rows of garter all around to keep the curl at bay. Anyone know of a pattern?
> 
> Or is there a good reason that few shawl patterns are written this way - does it need that top-down center ridge for structure? If so, I will continue with the top-down pattern I am already using but increase the needle size for a lacier product.


I have made this shawl many times. It knits up quickly & looks lovely.

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/shawltrinityphoto.htm


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

seafox said:


> Here is the link to The Caron shawl.
> 
> Shaped differently it would make a cute apron!
> 
> http://www.caron.com/connections/connections-198.html


This is great! I have a TON of Simply Soft in several colors and had no idea it worked up so nicely for a shawl. I will make some as gifts.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

kneonknitter said:


> I have made this shawl many times. It knits up quickly & looks lovely.
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/shawltrinityphoto.htm


This is lovely! I will save the pattern for a later project.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

zbangel said:


> I hope I am reading your initial post correctly; that you DO want a gazillion stitches to cast on and then work to a point. Here's a couple more I found on Ravelry:
> ....
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reptilian-shawl


I LOVE the Reptilian Shawl. Yes, I started this thread looking for a shawl starting with the widest side (the top of the garment, the bottom of the triangle) casting on a gazillion stitches and decreasing to a point. With all your great links I have found that starting at the point or the middle of the top with a few stitches and increasing has a lot more options. That being said, I LOVE the Reptilian shawl which starts with a 360 or so stitch cast-on.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

templetb said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/templetb/birita
> 
> This was my first shawl. It is a traditional Faeroese pattern so it starts from the bottom up and starts with almost 500 stitches. I think it turned out really well. I got the book from schoolhousepress.com. There are many lovely shawls in the book. This is the only one I have done so far.


That is STUNNING! Thank you!


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

A box of Red Heart Amazing just showed up at my doorstep from Knitting Warehouse. I have promised someone a cardigan with it but I'm pretty sure I'll have a couple of extra skeins and I think that it might work up into a gorgeous winter shawl using one of these patterns. Thank you all!


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/chs-triangleShawl.html?noImages=
This Shawl is knitted from the bottom up, increasing each row. Mine is now 10 years old and washes like a dream. Hope you try this pattern, a no brainier and easy. I know it's crocheted, but it's really nice. Maybe you can convert to knitting.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

zbangel said:


> Here is one shawl I have knitted. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/metsakukkia
> 
> However, the second mention of how to cast on is in error. Cast on any number of stitches divisible by 8 and then add 38 for the two 19 stitch lace sections. So, her numbers in both cases on the English version include the 38; i.e 38+40=78; 38+48=86 and so on. So, cast on 19, then any number of stitches divisible by 8, then another 19.
> 
> I knitted this up, then washed it and found out I had dropped a stitch and the lace unraveled. The yarn is now currently another WIP, this time a top!


That is beautiful! That's the problem I was having with several of the patterns I tried last weekend - the increase instructions just did not add up to the stitch numbers they were giving. Too bad this unraveled on you but maybe the top will be something you love more!


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

CJD said:


> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/chs-triangleShawl.html?noImages=
> This Shawl is knitted from the bottom up, increasing each row. Mine is now 10 years old and washes like a dream. Hope you try this pattern, a no brainier and easy.


The link attached is for a beautiful crocheted shawl which is a great idea as I also crochet but perhaps you meant to link to a knit one?


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Cheryl Oberle's book "Folk Shawls" has a Faroese shawl that is made with Icelandic laceweight yarn that is knitted from the bottom up. I have made it in six colors - it fits over the shoulders perfectly.
Phyllis


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> This is the one I am working on, it's worked from the point up. Simple garter stitch. I just used the triangle shaped one. Easy to figure out.


That is a great page! I will use it a lot! Thank you, Stablebummom! 
:thumbup:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

sseidel said:


> Lion Brand has a very easy and basic Triangle shawl pattern that starts from the bottom up. I have made this pattern several times varying the yarn and needle size and have even changed needle size within the shawl. This pattern knits up quickly. Check out the Lion brand site. In essence here is the pattern.
> 
> Cast on 3 sts.
> Row 1: Knit
> ...


I have made dozens of this shawl, different yarns and needle sizes to make each one special. I love the simplicity
and it's just large enough to ward off a chill or you can still wear it as a scarf.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

wlk4fun647 said:


> I have made dozens of this shawl, different yarns and needle sizes to make each one special. I love the simplicity
> and it's just large enough to ward off a chill or you can still wear it as a scarf.


Except for the yo increase the one I'm doing is the same - I do kfb at the first stitch to increase by one each row, but the yo increase would make a nice lace border. That's the next one I will make after this one.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

2DogMom said:


> I have been trying without success to find a pattern that creates a very simple triangle shawl from the bottom up, i.e. cast on a gazillion and then decrease it to a point. I have looked in all the free sites and run searches and everything is either lacy and complex or top-down (increasing from the point). I have even though of just writing it myself but don't know how many and how often to decrease (would decreases every row at beginning and end create the right shape or are more frequent decreases needed?) I'm thinking stockinette stitch for the body of the shawl with a few rows of garter all around to keep the curl at bay. Anyone know of a pattern?
> 
> I would call what you are looking for "top down". You are working from the top down. Perhaps trying looking for a pattern worded that way. I call the point the bottom, and work up. Calling the ones that start at the point bottom up.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

2DogMom said:


> I LOVE the Reptilian Shawl. Yes, I started this thread looking for a shawl starting with the widest side (the top of the garment, the bottom of the triangle) casting on a gazillion stitches and decreasing to a point. With all your great links I have found that starting at the point or the middle of the top with a few stitches and increasing has a lot more options. That being said, I LOVE the Reptilian shawl which starts with a 360 or so stitch cast-on.


I checked out this shawl and I've added it to my to do list. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

2DogMom said:


> Thank you, thank you! I downloaded it from Lion Brand and after modifying it a bit to be stockinette with a garter border, using fingering yarn and a size 5 circ (after trying swatches in 2, 3, and 7) this is working for me and as a bonus, the yarn is striping!


You are so welcome.


----------



## SandraM (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi there, I am busy on a triangle shawl, knitted, I cast on 3 stitches, then, I increase a stitch at the beginning of a row Hence a triangle shape shawl. Very simple, easy and no stress either; knitting on circular needles as I want to make a decent size shawl this time to wrap around myself. Happy knitting.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

SandraM said:


> Hi there, I am busy on a triangle shawl, knitted, I cast on 3 stitches, then, I increase a stitch at the beginning of a row Hence a triangle shape shawl. Very simple, easy and no stress either; knitting on circular needles as I want to make a decent size shawl this time to wrap around myself. Happy knitting.


I currently have a shawl going in this pattern that I work on in between my other projects or I just need some time to knit off some stress after a long day, it's a perfect pattern for any yarn or needle size. Sooner or later it will be finished. Have fun.


----------



## freeice (Jul 25, 2014)

There is the Nordisk Sjal (Nordic Shawl)by Lone Christiansen, on Ravelry. It's starting with 430 st. and ends with 11 st. The shawl is lace, and knitted by chart. I'm sorry, but I don't know how to link )


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

freeice said:


> There is the Nordisk Sjal (Nordic Shawl)by Lone Christiansen, on Ravelry. It's starting with 430 st. and ends with 11 st. The shawl is lace, and knitted by chart. I'm sorry, but I don't know how to link )


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nordisk-sjal

To link, I simply first googled for it, then opened the page. Then, I highlighted the url in the address bar. I right mouse clicked, hit "copy" then came here and clicked on "reply". Then, I right mouse clicked in the reply box, and hit "paste".

You do need to look, and make sure there isn't an "s" after the http, or it won't be a clickable link. Also, try not to put a "." at the end of the link; sometimes the hyperlink thing reads the period as part of the link, and highlights it, and then the link won't work (but you can go to the address bar, place your cursor at the end of the url, then use backspace to remove the period, and hit enter)


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I agree that with triangle scarves the long edge is the top, so, yes, that would be top down.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

oh my gosh I just started this shawl yesterday! It's for my cousin in Ohio that has started cancer treatment.



bwtyer said:


> I am knitting the 3S shawl on ravelry- it is bottom up and easy.
> it has an option for lace rows which I am doing every 15 rows- if I would start over, I would do it every 10 rows. I am using size 2 needles but it can certainly be done on larger needles.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/3s-shawl


----------



## freeice (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you for link lesson. I will practice on it. :thumbup:


----------

